# gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 doesn't get compiled

## ECantona

I cannot compile gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 in with genkernel in my pure amd64 system. I don't think this is a genkernel bug because it gets compiled with default genkernel configuration. This is from my genkernel.log:

```
  AS      arch/x86_64/lib/thunk.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/lib/usercopy.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/lib/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86_64/lib/lib.a

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x57998): undefined reference to `cfb_fillrect'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x579a0): undefined reference to `cfb_copyarea'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x579a8): undefined reference to `cfb_imageblit'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x579b0): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.2.1^[[0m

* Running with options: --menuconfig --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/2.6.12-r4.config.new all

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" prepare

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...
```

I tired to reemerge linux-headers and gcc but it didn't change anything. Maybe there is something wrong with my kernel configuration but it is nearly the same that I used to compile 2.6.11. Any help?

----------

## lcdc

I get this error too. I`m using x86. I tried configure kernel several times, but without luck. I don`t know witch option cause this. 

My log:

```
* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.lds

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-note.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:180: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:79)

kernel/intermodule.c:182: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:160)

--

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-taskfile.o

  CC      fs/jfs/jfs_metapage.o

  CC      fs/jfs/jfs_logmgr.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cmd640.o

fs/jfs/jfs_logmgr.c: In function `jfs_flush_journal':

fs/jfs/jfs_logmgr.c:1632: warning: unused variable `mp'

--

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x4174c): undefined reference to `cfb_fillrect'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x41750): undefined reference to `cfb_copyarea'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x41754): undefined reference to `cfb_imageblit'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x41758): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.1.5

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

```

This is on my PC in work, not my A64 comp. It`s Athlon M-2600+...

----------

## mohamed_hagag

i think that u have added some device drivers that is not in your box . 

i have got the same error while tring to compile a general kernel with all drivers .

----------

## ECantona

That is possible but how can we understand which driver caused this? We cannot try every single one of them. Anyway, I'll start with disablin all MTD devices first.

----------

## lcdc

I always copy my config file to new kernel. After that I run "make menuconfig" and check new options. I always write it on paper, so I can remove them, but today can`t find sollution  :Sad: 

----------

## ECantona

I also do the same thing. By the way, disabling MTD devices didn't change anything. Anyone has a better idea for a way to find this so-problemous driver?

----------

## kou

After copying the .config file to new kernel tree, you can run 

```
# make oldconfig
```

This will show you "news" and let you `[y/m/n]` them  :Wink: 

Just compiled 

```
able ~ # uname -a

Linux able 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Mon Jul 11 10:20:37 MEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

with no problems ... just to let you know it works .... "make oldconfig" will not fix your problem probably  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by kou on Mon Jul 11, 2005 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kou

In /usr/src try

```
diff <new_kernel_dir>/.config <old_kernel_dir>/.config
```

This will show you the differencies

----------

## lcdc

Thanks, with "oldconfig" I did compile the kernel. I try find the option, that couse that error...

----------

## ECantona

I am desperately trying to find that option. I'll write as soon as I find it.

----------

## ECantona

I think it was because I was using 2.6.11 configuration file to compile 2.6.12 kernel: I was using genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=old_kernel_config_file all command to compile the kernel.

I started with default genkernel configuration (genkernel --menuconfig all), then I've made my changes to have 'nearly' same kernel configuration as I had with 2.6.11 and it did compile.

----------

## kou

That's exactly what "make oldconfig" is for ....

----------

## ticapix

I got the same problem. I resolved it by setting all options with make xconfig in the Graphic Framebuffer menu which were set as modules to compiled in hard in the kernel for having in the .config:

```

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

```

Pierre

----------

## kepik_k

 *ticapix wrote:*   

> I got the same problem. I resolved it by setting all options with make xconfig in the Graphic Framebuffer menu which were set as modules to compiled in hard in the kernel for having in the .config:
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y
> ...

 

I concure, this fixed my kernel make also, after having the same trouble

----------

## mudrii

It did fix my Kenrel 2.6.13 problem too.

----------

## npc

I had the same problem here with gentoo-sources for 2.6.13. I did a search within make menuconfig looking for "cfb", it points me to vesafb 16 and 32... they were modules, i made them built-in and compiled just fine. Thank you guys, keep up the good work!

----------

## tycho1983

It solved my kernel-2.6.14-r5 problem too  :Smile: 

----------

## jewdan

I am still getting this error after the changes ticapix suggested.

```
  ...

  LD   .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x46371): In function 'pnpacpi_allocated_resource':

: undefined reference to 'pcibios_penalize_isa_irq'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Also, after it fails and I go back into .config, the changes I made are no longer there.  Is that the way it is supposed to be?

----------

## krall

I solved my kernel-2.6.14-r5 problem using this information too.

I just said "N" to the graphic FB modules in the "make menuconfig" screen.

Seems like this bug has not been fixed yet.

----------

